# Mastercraft Shelf Unit



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys,
I don't have time and/or energy to build up my own stand for this project but I wanted couple opinions if this would hold up 3 to 4 20 gal tanks (30" long) and then maybe 2 x 10gal on the top shelf ?

Mastercraft 5 Shelf Unit
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...it-71-x-41-x-18-in-0680454p.html#.Vk5XmZRSinp

I'd say roughtly 20gal water + substate etc would be around 200 lbs per shelf which is way under what load capacity is per shelf (it stated 800 lbs).

Also I guess it would be wise to put some plywood under the feet to distribute the weight as it's going over my laminate in a basement ?

Thank you


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes to plywood over your laminate flooring. I would be concerned whether there is enough clearance between the top of the tank and the bottom of the shelf above, for water changes and maintenance. The shelves look like they will hold the weight of the tank with no problem.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Checked it in the store shelfs seem to have some coating on the top so hopefully they wouldn't absorb water but I always wipe water if I spill it.
Shelfs are adjustable so they can be attached at any point with different clearances so that should be ok.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

You should check Costco to see if they have wire shelves. I bought one there for $129 or $179 before. The point is, buy something good quality and you'll like it for life. Buy something cheap and filmsy, you'll hate it for the time you have it. 

The shelf from costco is rated for 600lb per shelf.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Decided to try out that Mastercraft, with plans to have 3 20gal on the bottom shelves and then 2 or possibly 4 10gal on the two top shelves.

I have put it together so sharing few pictures; it comes in 2 parts the posts attach on the top of each other with small plastic retainers and then the mid shelf joins both of top and bottom post (pic #2,3)

Shelves 1,2,3 from the bottom i'm sure can take a pretty good weight just worried about the top two, the whole unit wobbles a bit but maybe because there is no weight on the bottom shelves, but they are all rated at 800lbs each.

Also I may end up not using the top shelf as seen in the picture the clearance from the ceiling is about 5.5" I'm bit worried about possibly mold setting from evaporating from top tanks being so close. All tanks will be covered not open top but still would have to read up if that could be a problem.

Clearance between the top tank and top of the shelf is roughly 4-5" (depending which shelf) for 12" tall tanks so it's pretty tight but still ok for me to do work on the tanks.
I'm installing strip LEDs under shelves so that won't take much space but yep it will be tight for cleaning and WC which I plan to keep to minimum as it will be shrimp tanks.

Only other option I though is building a 2x4 rack (about same size as the mastercraft as I have no room for anything wider).
User corryjames build nice tank rack not sure how much work and time was it but looks great. Not that sure if the short version with only 4 posts would support 3x20 gal and 2x10gal tanks.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=188034


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Actually looks pretty sturdy and should do the job 
Agree that the top shelf is a little risky for a tank IMO plus as you state, minimal room for maintenance


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*shelf*

Fish tank on top shelf a little too risky for me ..jmho...
hope its anchored to the wall....im sure it will take the weight 
i just be concerned about it being top heavy...those shelves 
are made to split in half ... why not take two shelfes out and 
put it 2 high... then find away to achor reat of unit to wall 
for storage stuff...
good luck
tom


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for input my common sense was telling me to leave top without any tanks but it's better sometimes to hear it from other people.

Tom, I'm not sure if I'm following you saying to take out 2 shelves ?
Kind of wouldn't want to do it as then I'd only have 3 shelves to put 3 tanks on it.
Anyhow I will cut some wood and put it between the frame and the wall and anchor it to existing studs in the wall; and just take out the top shelf or store some light stuff on the top


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

ive looked at both options, either or is a good choice (2x4s or metal rack). Cory sold me his rack so I know from experience, the 2x4 rack is more then strong enough to support the weight of eight 20 gallon tanks. I can stack it four high without a worry. However I think the top row is too high for my liking, and I also worry about the humidity caused by the tanks right at the ceiling. Keep the top shelf for structure and put 4-6 20 gals and a bunch of tens and have at er lol


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

I bought the same shelving unit from Canadian Tire almost 3 years ago. I have it in my garage with several hundred pounds of auto parts sitting on each shelf. This is a very strong unit and because of the weight of each shelf I secured the unit to some wall studs.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice to see you getting a shrimp rack now  ! I wish I had the room for a shrimp rack D: 20 gallon longs are my favourite dimensions too. Keep us updated on your build!


----------

